# First look at 49 Plymouth and 65 Galaxy



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a look at what I'm working on. I need to lower the Galaxy in the rear. I'm going to make it without glass as it is an easy car to add glass to.












I have to remake a new mold for the 49 Plymouth and see how much lower I can get the rear end. I widen the rear a smidge and may have to do it one more time but looks like it will work with a TJET nicely.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Those look really good. Being a Penta-star fan, I'm digging that Plymouth. But a Curtis Turner or Fred Lorenzen Galaxie would look good on the oval.

-Paul


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

the Plymouth looks interesting


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Roger, they are both SuWeet :thumbsup:.... but I maybe like the Plymouth a little more, cuz I tend to like older cars. Oh btw- Ford's full size car was spelled "Galaxie" - not Galaxy.
PS- I'll buy one of those Plymouth's when you are ready to start sellin 'em...


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Real nice job on both , can see some of them GALAXY cars being painted here.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I have been working both cars. The 65 Galaxie will be done this week end. I had work the wheel wells a tad an get the rear end as low as possible.
NOW THE 49 Plymouth I have one slosh cat that I'm going to make this. I removed the chrome and starting looking for pieces to make the ram charger. Since its white I can make the decals my self.








Now the street version is a different animal. If I cut the rear end of a TJET chassis it can be made to sit right. I might be able to take the rear bumper off and cast it separately with an indentation for the chassis and get it to set low enough to look right for a Lee Petty car. Its going to be awhile before its ready.


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Still dreaming about a 1966 Galaxie*

Roger,
I'd like 1 or 2 of the 1965 Galaxie. It has better side view proportions than the '65 Galaxie sold by taillights_fade on ebay. (However, taillights_fade calls his version a '66).
How does the length and width compare to the Aurora 1967 Galaxie XL500?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh Roger, mark me down for one of those Galaxie too....it's too nice a model to let slip thru my fingers, in case you make only a few of them.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

66Galaxie500 said:


> Roger,
> I'd like 1 or 2 of the 1965 Galaxie. It has better side view proportions than the '65 Galaxie sold by taillights_fade on ebay. (However, taillights_fade calls his version a '66).
> How does the length and width compare to the Aurora 1967 Galaxie XL500?


I'll have to take a picture. Its comparable to MEV's 60 Stockers in width and length. I'll tray and get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I'll take one of each if they become available. They look great.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*49 Plymouth Ramcharger*

I will take the 49 Plymouth Ram charger when it becomes available.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm looking for an existing diecast etc. that has an air scoop that is close to the High and Mighty's. Any suggestions would be appreciated.







Also if anyone as a pair of Rocket Science or Thunder Slick white walls I need a pair for High and Mighty


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Looks like he has white walls on the back also. So what do you think is pulling it?


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Is that The High&Mighty being pulled by a furrie. Got that one coverd if you can afford AW.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

vaBcHRog said:


> Looks like he has white walls on the back also. So what do you think is pulling it?


Yep, it looks like a '58 Plymouth Fury Tailfin to me !? AW's New Christine movie car would make a good tow car.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a look at the progress so far.












I removed the front bumper and all the chrome except at the bottom edge of the car. I need to paint the rear wheels black and cut the front tires wodth so they are thinner.


Some how I misplaced the two 4 barrel carbs I had. Once I find them I can start on the ram charger. I have an idea for the exhaust I think will work. I have to trim the front wheel wells back. I not quire sure how I can mount the exhaust yet.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*white walls*



vaBcHRog said:


> Also if anyone as a pair of Rocket Science or Thunder Slick white walls I need a pair for High and Mighty


I have rocket science whitewalls for standard t-jet wheels and a larger set for who-knows-what.
PM me your preference and mailing address.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Rog,


... Get that nose up!


Looking good at this point! Can't wait to see how it turns out. Is it on the short or long tjet wheelbase? I think Rot Rod Magazine or Car Craft recently did a story on "High N Mighty." If I recall correctly, they used rubber hoses for intake runners in the tunnel ram.


Found it:
http://www.hotrod.com/cars/featured/113-0704-ram-rod/


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Roger, looking good so far man :thumbsup:
Man, those pipes are gonna be real tough to fashion, and possible very delicate ?
As for the wheel color, I've seen some pix where all FOUR wheels were that bright Reddish-Orange color, which was the same color highlighting a few other places on the car, and that color, along with white, were eventually used on all the later Ramchargers Funny cars- as a Theme color combo.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

oneredz - LWB TJET - Its just setting the nose is going to come way up.


Ralph - I saw pictures with black rears and white walls, black rears and white walls darkened and red rears with black tires. I ordered some Vincent Black stock wheels and the 2.1 mm tires I want to see how they look. I also ordered the small chrome axels that are narrower than a standard TJET so you don't see the axel sticking out. I have a mold of a Ferrari 156 exhaust that is the right shape if I can bend them after I get them the right length they will look right its bringing all four together and fastening them I jave to think about.


AL - PM sent


I think I'll buy a 58 Plymouth from MEV paint it yp and fashion a red tow bar to go with this car.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

66Galaxie500 said:


> Roger,
> I'd like 1 or 2 of the 1965 Galaxie. It has better side view proportions than the '65 Galaxie sold by taillights_fade on ebay. (However, taillights_fade calls his version a '66).
> How does the length and width compare to the Aurora 1967 Galaxie XL500?























taillights_fade - I have his 66 and I want to make it an AFX version of it as it is wide enough. It looks good he took a section out of a larger Galaxies and pieced it back together to get the right wheelbase. It will make a great looking AFX.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Damn...Roger, your Galaxie looks PERFECT- like it Shoulda' been made by Aurora- Back in the day ! :thumbsup: Mannn...I'm really wantin' one now


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

this thread is only useful if the cars are made available/affordable to US.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Patience sethndaddy. 
Is this not the Slot Car Modeling and Customization Forum? 


I will be setting the 49 aside and concentrating on the Galaxie. All depends on the grand children how much I get done.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

if you can I would like to get 2 of the Plymouth bodys in stock form with the bumpers on it .
I will modify my chassis to fit it , that's not a problem . I don't need any glass or screw posts .. thanks


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That 49 should make a cool street rod too...
Might even get Sheriff Taylor and Barney in a chase with the 65!!! 
Keep us posted...RM


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vaBcHRog said:


> Patience sethndaddy.
> Is this not the Slot Car Modeling and Customization Forum?
> 
> 
> I will be setting the 49 aside and concentrating on the Galaxie. All depends on the grand children how much I get done.


I believe Sethndaddy's 'a pulling yer leg... 
can't brag enough about Greg's castings... 
I just can't detail 'em any more (shaking hands.. JUST putting in T-Jet chassis screws, is a "JOB" now  )
BUT, he DOES sell some PRE-Detailed versions @ a FAIR $$ :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Installed to front body post and worked the front fenders some more. I think I have the trumpet exhaust figured out. Since they are resin a little boiling water in a small bowl and I should be able to bend them. Then I have to cut them to size and drill out the ends. Not sure how I am going to mount them yet.












Made a test run on the 65 Galaxie and its ready. I also redid my 56 Ford. If you are interested PM me for details.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

Can you show a pic. of the 56 ford?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Tom Baker modeled this one from my Body. Its basically a shrunken version of Earnhart.s K-2


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dale Earmhardts first car!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*K-2 '56 Ford of Dale Earnhardt*

The REAL K-2 was two tone, and the roof wasn't pink(See below).....btw- I love that Tom Baker Build and Diorama :thumbsup:










vaBcHRog said:


> Tom Baker modeled this one from my Body. Its basically a shrunken version of Earnhart.s K-2


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I started painting and decaling a couple 56 Fords. I have to clear coat these then do the final details. I need to look and see if I have any bare metal foil for these and the 65 Galaxie. They are shown with a MEV 57 Ford for comparison. 












Got to love RRR decals


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I also started the first 65 Galaxie. I used RRR basic Petty Numbers but had to use his Ford sheet for the 427's. You can make quite a few 65's with his N29 Late 60's FORD STOCKERS DECAL. It is shown with a Dash 63 Galaxy for comparison. I have to clear coat it and do the final details.












If you are wondering about the 99 I found the outside master for it. It is the best fitting and handling classic tjet body I ever made.
*
*
*
*


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Roger, your '56 Fords look SuWEET ! :thumbsup: I can't wait 'til mine arrives  I'm probably gonna make the K-2 with the one I get from you


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh boy now that excites me alot..cool job on the 49 plymouth..Ram chargers were ahead of there time


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

they all look good !!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I finished detailing the 56's
































Only have a couple left the mold is hot I used a different resin and it took the mold out. I will remake it after I finish a few new and old one I'm working on.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Long wheelbase?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

yes LWB on the 56 Fords


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Roger, do note, that your '56 Ford bodies are tinier- MEV size bods.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

That's just the way it shrank down. I will have to compare it to his 57 Chevy. Its definatley smaller that the 54 Ford I'm working on but about the same size as the 56 Crown Victoria I did go figure. So was the 56 ford shorter or longer that the 54?


----------

